# Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

*Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*

Mein Vertrag für T-Mobile läuft Ende Mai aus, aber da ich eine 3-monatige Kündigungsfrist habe, müsste ich bis in 14 Tagen entscheiden, ob ich kündige oder nicht. Derzeit habe ich einen Tarif, der dem aktuellen Magenta S ähnelt: 500GB LTE-Volumen und 100 Frei-Min/SMS für 27,95€ - und ich nutze den idr nicht mal ansatzweise aus...  Beim Magenta S, in den ich verlängern könnte, wäre es eine komplette Telefon+SMS-Flat mit 500GB LTE (auch schneller als derzeit) für 29,95€.  Die beiden Fragen:

- gibt es eine günstige D1 (!) Alternative mit schnellem LTE-Speed beim Surfen? Die Telekom selber hat ne Prepaid-Flat zu Telekom plus 9 Cent/Min in andere Netzte mit 500GB LTE für unter 10€, was mir an sich reichen würde, ABER LTE ist mit nur ca 10% des Speeds, wie er beim Vertragsmodell ist, d.h man nutzt zwar das LTE-Netz, nicht aber dessen Speed. Das ist mir auf jeden Fall zu langsam. 

- wie ist das, wenn ich die Kündigungsfrist verstreichen lasse? Hab ich dann meinen Vertrag ohne Handy und kann auch nicht mehr zB erst im März "verlängern" mit neuem Handy? Denn beim Magenta S könnte ich ein Handy mit dazubekommen - ich brauche zwar kein neues Handy, aber es wäre aber ja dämlich, wenn ich auf das Handy verzichte und fast das gleiche pro Monat zahle     Das Handy würde ich dann verkaufen.


Danke!


----------



## Malkolm (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*

Wenn du nicht kündigst verlängert sich die Vertragslaufzeit idR um 12 Monate, näheres steht aber in deinem Vertrag. Ein neues Phone bekommst du dann nicht.
Bei der Telekom kann man aber meist auch innerhalb der verlängerten Laufzeit zu einem mindestens gleichwertigen Neuvertrag (inkl. neuer 24Monate Bindung, aber auch neuem Phone) wechseln.

D1 mit LTE bekommst du sonst imho nur bei 1&1. Die sind auch ein wenig günstiger als die Telekom. Alternativ congstar: DNetz, aber ohne LTE, dafür schon für grob 12-15€ im  Monat für 500GB und 100 Freiminuten.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht kündigst verlängert sich die Vertragslaufzeit idR um 12 Monate, näheres steht aber in deinem Vertrag.


 wenn ich den noch hätte... ich bin seit 2002 bei tmobile, und seit ein paar Jahren online verlängert, wo ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mal genau finden kann, wie die Kündigungsfrist ist... 



> Ein neues Phone bekommst du dann nicht.


 hmm, dann "müsste" ich wohl in den nächsten zwei Wochen MIT Handy verlängern, damit es mir nicht durch die Lappen geht  




> D1 mit LTE bekommst du sonst imho nur bei 1&1. Die sind auch ein wenig günstiger als die Telekom. Alternativ congstar: DNetz, aber ohne LTE, dafür schon für grob 12-15€ im  Monat für 500GB und 100 Freiminuten.


  1&1 find ich nicht so dolle   Congstar hatte ich an sich im Sinn, aber die haben in der Tat kein LTE bzw. nur ganz langsames. 


Danke!


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mein Vertrag für T-Mobile läuft Ende Mai aus, aber da ich eine 3-monatige Kündigungsfrist habe, müsste ich bis in 14 Tagen entscheiden, ob ich kündige oder nicht.


Du kannst auch kündigen und dann die Kündigung wieder zurücknehmen.
Wenn man kündigt soll es wohl (bessere) Angebote geben die einen halten sollen.



> Derzeit habe ich einen Tarif, der dem aktuellen Magenta S ähnelt: 500GB LTE-Volumen und 100 Frei-Min/SMS für 27,95€ - und ich nutze den idr nicht mal ansatzweise aus...  Beim Magenta S, in den ich verlängern könnte, wäre es eine komplette Telefon+SMS-Flat mit 500GB LTE (auch schneller als derzeit) für 29,95€.  Die beiden Fragen:


Es wäre zuschön, wenn es wirklich 500GB wären, aber es sind leider nur MB.


> - gibt es eine günstige D1 (!) Alternative mit schnellem LTE-Speed beim Surfen? Die Telekom selber hat ne Prepaid-Flat zu Telekom plus 9 Cent/Min in andere Netzte mit 500GB LTE für unter 10€, was mir an sich reichen würde,


Afaik nein, die Telekom gibt das LTE nicht weiter.
Nur bei mobilcom-debitel gibt es praktisch die gleichen Tarifen bzw. es sind die gleichen Verträge, aber ohne Telekomvorteile, wie MagentaEins oder JungerLeute Rabatt.



> Denn beim Magenta S könnte ich ein Handy mit dazubekommen - ich brauche zwar kein neues Handy, aber es wäre aber ja dämlich, wenn ich auf das Handy verzichte und fast das gleiche pro Monat zahle     Das Handy würde ich dann verkaufen.


Wenn du ein Smartphone dazu nimmst kostet der Tarif mindestens 10€ mehr, dazu kommt unter Umständen eine Zuzahlung.
Also gilt genau rechnen ob sich die 240€+X wirklich rechnen.

Eine ganz gute Übersicht findest du hier :Die besten Handytarife zum Wochenende in der Ãœbersicht â€“ KW 05 - sehr gute Telekom Magenta Mobil Angebote dabei - Deals
Sonst findet man hier noch mehr oder weniger gute Angebote.


----------



## Atothedrian (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*

Ich hab seit Jahren Telekom und jedes mal gekündigt und dann mit nem richtigen Angebot wieder verlängert. Deshalb auf jedenfall kündigen, verlängern kannst du immer noch!
Dies Jahr gehe ich aber auch endgültig von dem Laden weg. Wenn man jetzt früher verlängert bestrafen sie einen auch noch mit 15€/Monat den man "zu früh" verlängert an extra kosten. 
Ich geh danach zu Vodafone Prepaid. 10€/Monat mit 750MB LTE. Reicht für mich.
Wenn du ein neues Gerät möchtest kannst du das entweder von den 20€ Ersparnis finanzieren oder musst dich vllt mit dem O2 Netz anfreunden....


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du kannst auch kündigen und dann die Kündigung wieder zurücknehmen.
> Wenn man kündigt soll es wohl (bessere) Angebote geben die einen halten sollen.


 das überlege ich auch.



> Es wäre zuschön, wenn es wirklich 500GB wären, aber es sind leider nur MB.


 klar, nur vertippt. Ich komme aber mit 500MB mehr als locker aus. 



> Wenn du ein Smartphone dazu nimmst kostet der Tarif mindestens 10€ mehr, dazu kommt unter Umständen eine Zuzahlung.


 Kurios: gestern hatte ich was für 30€ MIT Handy, jetzt find ich das nicht mehr. Wenn es 10€ mehr kostet, lohnt es sich natürlich nicht, ein Handy zu nehmen. Denn die Teile kosten ziemlich genau das an Aufpreis, was zusammen mit den 24x10€=240€ dann den aktuellen Markpreis ergibt. Und wenn ich das als Privatperson verkaufe, bekomme ich 100pro ein gutes Stück weniger... 


@Atothedrian 


> Wenn man jetzt früher verlängert bestrafen sie einen auch noch mit 15€/Monat den man "zu früh" verlängert an extra kosten.


 häh? Wie meinst du das? ^^

Vordafone kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da hat mein Bruder ne Menge Ärger mit gehabt, zudem haben manche meiner Bekannten Vodafone und sehr oft ein schlechteres Netz als ich mit D1.


----------



## Atothedrian (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*

Wenn man über das online Kundencenter verlängert und ein Gerät aussucht ist klein geschrieben unter dem Gerätepreis eine kleine rote Zulage. Das Infofeld klärt einen auf das man pro Monat den man früher verlängert 15€ Geräteaufschlag zahlen darf. Bei meiner letzten Verlängerung war es auch so, dass man schon 6 Monate vorher verlängern konnte.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



Atothedrian schrieb:


> Wenn man über das online Kundencenter verlängert und ein Gerät aussucht ist klein geschrieben unter dem Gerätepreis eine kleine rote Zulage. Das Infofeld klärt einen auf das man pro Monat den man früher verlängert 15€ Geräteaufschlag zahlen darf. Bei meiner letzten Verlängerung war es auch so, dass man schon 6 Monate vorher verlängern konnte.


  also, bei mir steht davon nichts, auch nicht wenn ich bis ich zum allerletzten Schritt gehe, bei dem man die Bestellung bestätigen würde. Kann es sein, dass es nur bei wirklich SEHR früher Verlängerung so wäre? Denn 6 Monate ist ja schon ziemlich viel früher.


----------



## Atothedrian (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, bei mir steht davon nichts, auch nicht wenn ich bis ich zum allerletzten Schritt gehe, bei dem man die Bestellung bestätigen würde. Kann es sein, dass es nur bei wirklich SEHR früher Verlängerung so wäre? Denn 6 Monate ist ja schon ziemlich viel früher.



Mag sein, es sind nicht etwas mehr als 3. War die letzten Male aber kein Problem. Die sollte sich auch eigentlich freuen wenn man sich früh wieder für 2 Jahre an sie bindet, aber naja. Die Vertragspreise von Vodafone und Telekom sind in den letzten beiden Jahren n gutes Stück gestiegen, ich würd da nicht mehr bleiben.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



Atothedrian schrieb:


> Die Vertragspreise von Vodafone und Telekom sind in den letzten beiden Jahren n gutes Stück gestiegen


 naja, ehrlich gesagt würde ich ja jetzt mehr bekommen für den gleichen Preis als vor 2 Jahren. Es ist nur dummerweise bezüglich Telefonie viel mehr, als ich brauche, so dass ich mit Prepaid viel besser fahren würde, wenn ich kein LTE haben wollte. Selbst bei der Telekom: unter 10€ hätte ich 500MB, ne Flat zu Telekom (fast alle meine wichtigen Bekannten sowie meine Eltern haben T-Mobile oder GAR kein Handy, sondern nur Festnetz der Telekom), und für die paar Minuten/SMS zu anderen Netzen, die ich pro Monat hab, würde ich auch maximal 5-6€ draufzahlen. 




> ich würd da nicht mehr bleiben.


  Man hat aber ja keine Wahl, wenn man LTE auf einem schnelleren Niveau nutzen will sowie ein D1-Netz...   1&1 hat btw. nicht D1, sondern vodafone (also D2), die werben halt mit "D-Netz", weil das D2-Netz schon länger nicht mehr so beworben wird und sicher viele dann denken, es sei das Talekom-D-Netz... 


Was kurios ist: ich könnte bei Verlängerung, aber erst nachdem ich ein Handy ausgewählt und dann "weitere Tarife" anzeigen lasse, auch zurück in einen NOCH älteren Vertrag für 20€ - da hätte ich dann aber nur 100MB/Monat non-LTE


----------



## Atothedrian (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*

Im Grunde ist das werben mit D-Netz auch großer Schwachsinn. Das waren die Nertze der zweiten Generation (2G) und wie ja bekannt sind inzwischen bei der vierten....kaum jemand muss heute noch mit 2G surfen, außer in ein paar ländlichen gebieten-. 3G repektive UMTS hat ja inzwischen eine gute Flächendekcung erreicht.

D-netz wird heute eigentlich nur noch als Synony für das Telekom bzw. Vodafone Netz genommen, weil die immernoch besser ausgebaut sind als das von O2. Deshalb werben jetzt ja andere provider mit "bester O2-Netz Qualität" wie z.B. Smartmobile 
Die Telekom hat bedingt durch ihre Frequenze auf den Papier ein schnelleres LTE Netz, von Ausbau des Netzes her würde ich sagen tun sich beide nicht viel.
Bei 1und1 muss man aufpassen, standardmäßig ist das O2-Netz ausgewählt dafür spart man in den ersten 12 Monate. Wenn man gleich auf netzwechsel klickt zahlt man zwar mehr ist aber im Vodafonennetz 

Ich hab für mich festgestellt das ich keine Flats in alle Netze sonder nur ca 200-300 Einheiten + Datenvolumen brauche und da seh ich bei Prepaid eine klare Präferenz.
Wenn alle bei dir Telekom haben ist das sicher keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



Atothedrian schrieb:


> Wenn alle bei dir Telekom haben ist das sicher keine schlechte Wahl.


 nicht alle, aber die meisten, die ich selber mal anrufe   und die, die nicht bei der Telekom sind, haben immer wieder mal hier, mal da schlechten Empfang - und das mitten in Köln...  ausgerechnet auch in meinem Wohnzimmer ist es so, dass ein Kumpel mit vodafone manchmal kaum Empfang hat, einer mit base so gut wie nie - und mit tmobile immer 4 Balken...  daher kommt für mich echt nur das Telekom-Netz in Frage. Selbst wenn mit auch "langsameres" LTE reichen würde.


----------



## Laudian (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*

Das mit dem Aufschlag bei zu früher Verlängerung gilt bis zu 6 Monate vor Vertragsende. Meinen im Februar auslaufenden Vertrag kann ich deswegen immer passend im August verlängern, wenn die neuen iPhones rauskommen 

Ganz wichtig erstmal:
Hast du auch einen Festnetzanschluss bei der Telekom ? Wenn ja kann man beim T-Mobile Tarif nämlich noch einmal 10€ Monat sparen und einige Extras abgreifen. Das bietet dir die Telekom aber nicht von sich aus an, da muss man nachfragen.
Unter anderem ist die LTE-Max Option kostenlos dabei, man kriegt also unabhängig von der eigentlichen Geschwindigkeit im Tarif immer volle 150mbit/s. Außerdem habe ich dadurch gerade eine komplett kostenlose Simkarte fürs iPad mit 1,5gb Traffic und voller LTE-Geschwindigkeit bekommen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Aktion zeitlich begrenzt war.
Voraussetzung ist mindestens Magenta Mobil S + Magenta Zuhause S.
MagentaEINS | Telekom

Zweitens:
Meistens lohnt es sich bei der Telekom nicht, ein Handy im Vertrag mitzunehmen. Die monatlichen raten von 10€ (Smartphone) und 20€ (Top-Smartphone) + Anzahlung liegen eigentlich immer etwa gleichauf mit dem Kaufpreis des Gerätes. Im Einzelfall kann das aber durchaus auch anders aussehen, das hängt immer vom gewünschten Handy ab.

Drittens:
Kündige ruhig. Im schlimmsten Fall ruft dich niemand an, um dir ein gutes Angebot zu unterbreiten, und du kannst deinen Vertrag "von Hand" im Telekom Shop, auf der Website oder telefonisch verlängern... Allerdings bist du dann gezwungen, in einen neuen Tarif zu wechseln, deinen alten kannst du nach einer Kündigung denke ich nicht mehr verlängern.
Im besten Fall ruft dich aber jemand an und bietet dir an, dir die ersten X Monate nach der Verlängerung so und so viel vom Grundpreis zu erlassen.

Letzte Sache:
Wenn du den Vertrag automatisch verlängern lässt, tut er dies um 12 Monate. Du kannst ihn aber in diesen 12 Monaten jederzeit "von Hand" verlängern und kommst damit ohne Aufpreis wieder auf einen 24 Monate dauernden Vertrag bzw. kannst ein Handy dazunehmen.


----------



## Atothedrian (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



Laudian schrieb:


> Das mit dem Aufschlag bei zu früher Verlängerung gilt bis zu 6 Monate vor Vertragsende. Meinen im Februar auslaufenden Vertrag kann ich deswegen immer passend im August verlängern, wenn die neuen iPhones rauskommen
> 
> Drittens:
> Kündige ruhig. Im schlimmsten Fall ruft dich niemand an, um dir ein gutes Angebot zu unterbreiten, und du kannst deinen Vertrag "von Hand" im Telekom Shop, auf der Website oder telefonisch verlängern... Allerdings bist du dann gezwungen, in einen neuen Tarif zu wechseln, deinen alten kannst du nach einer Kündigung denke ich nicht mehr verlängern.
> Im besten Fall ruft dich aber jemand an und bietet dir an, dir die ersten X Monate nach der Verlängerung so und so viel vom Grundpreis zu erlassen.



Das muss aber neu mit dem Zuschlag sein, die letzten Male war das nicht so. 
Wenn sie Anrufen sollen muss man den Haken bzgl. telefonische Werbung  im Online Kundencenter kontrollieren. Ich hab den immer raus genommen damit die mich nicht nerven. Wenn  der nicht gesetzt ist rufen sie natürlich nicht an.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



Laudian schrieb:


> . Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Aktion zeitlich begrenzt war.
> Voraussetzung ist mindestens Magenta Mobil S + Magenta Zuhause S.
> MagentaEINS | Telekom


Iirc kostet der Magenta S weniger als 29,95€ und wäre damit nicht berechtigt.
Kann aber durch die ganzen Preisanpassungen wieder anders aussehen.




> Drittens:
> Kündige ruhig. Im schlimmsten Fall ruft dich niemand an, um dir ein gutes Angebot zu unterbreiten, und du kannst deinen Vertrag "von Hand" im Telekom Shop, auf der Website oder telefonisch verlängern... Allerdings bist du dann gezwungen, in einen neuen Tarif zu wechseln, deinen alten kannst du nach einer Kündigung denke ich nicht mehr verlängern.
> Im besten Fall ruft dich aber jemand an und bietet dir an, dir die ersten X Monate nach der Verlängerung so und so viel vom Grundpreis zu erlassen.


Kann man die Kündigung nicht bis zuletzt wieder zurückziehen und damit im alten Tarif bleiben?


----------



## Laudian (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Iirc kostet der Magenta S weniger als 29,95€ und wäre damit nicht berechtigt.
> Kann aber durch die ganzen Preisanpassungen wieder anders aussehen.





			
				Telekom schrieb:
			
		

> monatlich nur 26,95€ in den ersten 12 Monaten, danach 29,95 €


Und da bin ich mir sicher dass das klappt, weil ich selber einen Magenta Mobil S ohne Handy habe.
Steht auch auf der von mir verlinkten Seite, dass man mindestens die beiden S Tarife braucht.

Ob man die Kündigung so ohne weiteres Rückgängig machen kann weiß ich nicht, habe ich noch nie probiert ^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig erstmal:
> Hast du auch einen Festnetzanschluss bei der Telekom ? Wenn ja kann man beim T-Mobile Tarif nämlich noch einmal 10€ Monat sparen und einige Extras abgreifen. Das bietet dir die Telekom aber nicht von sich aus an, da muss man nachfragen.
> Unter anderem ist die LTE-Max Option kostenlos dabei, man kriegt also unabhängig von der eigentlichen Geschwindigkeit im Tarif immer volle 150mbit/s. Außerdem habe ich dadurch gerade eine komplett kostenlose Simkarte fürs iPad mit 1,5gb Traffic und voller LTE-Geschwindigkeit bekommen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Aktion zeitlich begrenzt war.
> Voraussetzung ist mindestens Magenta Mobil S + Magenta Zuhause S.


 wie jetzt? man müsste BEIDES buchen? Das bringt mir dann ja gar nix, denn ich hab derzeit  DSL50k mit Telefonflat für 40€ und würde in Magenta Mobil S für 30€ wechseln. Das sind 70€. Magenta Zuhause S wiederum kostet 55€, dazu noch Magenta Mobil S für 30€, dann bin ich sogar bei 75€ UND aber nur noch DSL 16k für zu Hause...  ^^

Oder meinst du, dass EINES von beiden Vorrausetzung ist, um in ein Paket zu wechseln, das in der Summe dann günstiger als 50k mit Telefonflat plus Magenta S mobil? Ich zahle wie gesagt in der Summe 70€. Der Magenta Eins M-Vertrag hätte DSL50k und würde dann eben so viel kosten, nur dass ich dann noch diese LTE-Max dazubekommen würde - oder meinst du mit den 10€ weniger, dass ich den Vertrag dann sogar für nur 60€ bekommen könnte, weil ich derzeit als Kunde Festnetz und Mobil bei der Telekom hab?

Bei Deinem Link steht bei dem Sternchen "Der Rabatt von 10€..." - welcher Rabatt überhaupt? Im Links geht das nicht genau hervor. Sind die Preise schon rabattiert, oder kommt der dazu?



> Drittens:
> Kündige ruhig. Im schlimmsten Fall ruft dich niemand an, um dir ein gutes Angebot zu unterbreiten, und du kannst deinen Vertrag "von Hand" im Telekom Shop, auf der Website oder telefonisch verlängern... Allerdings bist du dann gezwungen, in einen neuen Tarif zu wechseln, deinen alten kannst du nach einer Kündigung denke ich nicht mehr verlängern.


 das wäre nicht schlimm, denn WENN ich verlängere und in den "teureren" Vertrag gehe, sind das nur 2€, dafür aber schnelleres LTE als vorher und komplette Mobilflat, auch wenn ich letztere an sich nicht brauche. 




> Letzte Sache:
> Wenn du den Vertrag automatisch verlängern lässt, tut er dies um 12 Monate. Du kannst ihn aber in diesen 12 Monaten jederzeit "von Hand" verlängern und kommst damit ohne Aufpreis wieder auf einen 24 Monate dauernden Vertrag bzw. kannst ein Handy dazunehmen.


 okay, danke!


----------



## Laudian (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*

Hier nochmal genauer:



			
				Telekom schrieb:
			
		

> Die Voraussetzung für Bestandskunden ist das gleichzeitige Bestehen eines Mobilfunk-Laufzeitvertrages mit einem monatlichen Grundpreis ab 29,95 € (abgeschlossen ab 03.11.2010) und eines IP Festnetz-Vertrages mit einem monatlichen Grundpreis ab 19,95 €.



https://www.telekom.de/hilfe/vertra...s/voraussetzungen-magentaeins?samChecked=true



			
				Logitel schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Magenta EINS Vorteil bündelt man seine aktuellen Verträge und erhält durch die Zusammenlegung mehrere Vorteile. So wird der mobile Datenverkehr auf LTE-Niveau angehoben (Speed LTE Max mit bis zu 50 Mbit/s im Upload und bis zu 150 Mbit/s im Download), außerdem bekommt man eine Flatrate vom Festnetztelefon in alle Mobilfunknetze. Ebenfalls nicht zu verachten ist die monatliche Ersparnis in Höhe von zehn Euro. Diese wird als Gutschrift auf der Mobilfunkrechnung vermerkt.


Telekom Kunden aufgepasst - Magenta Eins Vorteil nutzen



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Magenta Zuhause S wiederum kostet 55€



Der kostet (ohne Entertain) definitv 35€, der Tarif mit 50k kostet 40€ ^^
Entertain kostet 10€ Aufpreis. Ich weiß nicht, wie du auf 55€ kommst.

Edit: Doch, jetzt weiß ichs. In dem Link steht, dass Magenta Eins S 55€ kostet. Das beinhaltet schon beide Tarife, also Magenta Mobil S und Zuhause S (30€ Mobil + 35€ Zuhause -10 Ersparnis = 55€)
Du kannst aber auch Mobil S und Zuhause M miteinander kombinieren und erjälst auch den 10€ Vorteil.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



Laudian schrieb:


> Edit: Doch, jetzt weiß ichs. In dem Link steht, dass Magenta Eins S 55€ kostet. Das beinhaltet schon beide Tarife, also Magenta Mobil S und Zuhause S (30€ Mobil + 35€ Zuhause -10 Ersparnis = 55€)


 das wäre dann aber eben nur DSL16k, und daher meine Zweifel  




> Du kannst aber auch Mobil S und Zuhause M miteinander kombinieren und erjälst auch den 10€ Vorteil.


 okay, das wäre dann 50k mit Flat, aber ohne Entertain, und dazu dann eben Mobil S, und in der Summe 10€ günstiger? Da muss ich mal in einen telekomshop gehen, und wenn das nix bringt, kündige ich erst mal  

Im Moment hab ich beim Festnetz bereits den Magenta M ohne Entertain.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*

Oh je oh je oh je....hier wird soviel durcheinander gewürfelt. XDDD

Voraussetzung für den Magenta 1 Vorteil ist:
- ein IP Anschluss (ganz gleich ob Magenta Zuhause oder Call & Surf!)
(ältere Tarife: Call & Surf IP Tarife (z.B. Call & Surf Basic, Comfort, Comfort Plus, Comfort Speed)
Entertain IP Tarife (z.B. Entertain Comfort, Premium, Comfort Sat, Sat)
NICHT für Magenta 1 berechtigen die Call & Surf via Funk oder Call Tarife.

- ein Handyvertrag von mindestens 29,95 € ab der Complete Mobil Produktreihe.
(Ältere Telekom Smartphone Tarife (nicht mehr bestellbar, aber weiterhin nutzbar): 
Alle Smartphone Tarife der Generation Telekom TOM 11 mit Start 03.11.2010: Complete Mobil Tarife (S, M, L, XL) und Call & Surf Mobil Tarife (S, M, L, XL / nicht für XS).
Alle Tarife der Generation TOM 13 mit Start 22.05.2013: Complete Comfort (S, M, L, XL, XXL) sowie die später eingeführten Complete Premium und Special Allnet Flat Tarife.)

Dabei gelten die regulären Grundpreise. Ganz gleich ob man nu durch 10% Online rabatt bloß 27 Euro oder so zahlt. ^^

Der Magenta Eins Vorteil enthält dann:
- Eine Gratis Allnet Flat für den Festnetz Anschluss
- 10 Euro Rabatt auf den Mobilfunkvertrag
-LTE Max
(Wichtig für Hybrid Kunden den Magenta Eins Hybrid Vorteil wählen, damit dort ebenfalls LTE max greift!!!)

*Magenta Eins gibt es nicht als Tarif!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das sind einzig Beispiel Konstellationen!!!!*


Handyverträge können bis zu 6 Monate vorher mit neuem Endgerät gegen Gebühr verlängert werden.
Pro Monat a 14,95 €.
Wobei 1 Monat vorher kostenfrei ist!
Berechnet werden 2-6 Monate vorher.
Was es da wieder zu meckern gibt weiß ich nicht. Immerhin ist es Kulanz das man vorher die Möglichkeit bekommt ein neues Handy noch Monate vor!!! Vertragsende zu erhalten.

Vertragsverlängerung ohne Endgerät ist generell erst nach den 2 Jahren möglich, wenn zuvor ein Endgerät im Vertrag enthalten war.

Sollte man nicht wissen ob man nu ein Gerät dazu nimmt oder nicht, kann man sein Vertrag erst ohne Endgerät, selbstständig verlängern (Beispiel bei Tarifwechsel nach der Laufzeit) und nach mindestens 3 Monaten immer noch sagen das man ein Handy dazu haben möchte.  Damit erhöht sich dann auch natürlich entsprechend der Tarifpreis. 
Wobei es auch dort gewisse Möglichkeiten gibt, die hier schon angesprochen wurden.
*hust* Rückhol Angebote ^^

Ansonsten kann man generell, wenn man nichts macht nach Ablauf der 2 Jahre jederzeit ein neues Handy dazubekommen.


----------



## Laudian (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Handyverträge können bis zu 6 Monate vorher mit neuem Endgerät gegen Gebühr verlängert werden.
> Pro Monat a 14,95 €.



Das ist definitiv falsch. Verträge sind schon vor dem eigentlichen Auslaufen kostenlos verlängerbar. Ich musste gerade allerdings lesen, dass diese Frist vor einiger Zeit auf 4 Monate verkürzt worden ist, Diese 4 Monate werden dann einfach an den neuen Vertrag angehängt, dieser dauert dann also einfach 28 Monate ab dem Zeitpunkt der Verlängerung.

Wenn man den Vertrag noch früher verlängern möchte, muss man die 15€ pro Monat zahlen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*



Laudian schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv falsch. Verträge sind schon vor dem eigentlichen Auslaufen kostenlos verlängerbar. Ich musste gerade allerdings lesen, dass diese Frist vor einiger Zeit auf 4 Monate verkürzt worden ist, Diese 4 Monate werden dann einfach an den neuen Vertrag angehängt, dieser dauert dann also einfach 28 Monate ab dem Zeitpunkt der Verlängerung.
> 
> Wenn man den Vertrag noch früher verlängern möchte, muss man die 15€ pro Monat zahlen.



Nope du liegst definitiv falsch. Weil...naja ich weiß es. xDD (Kollege involviert und so )
Bis zu max 6 Monate vorher mit Endgerät! verlängerbar!
1 Monat früher kostenlos, alles dahinter a 14,95!
Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, frag nach. 

https://www.telekom.de/hilfe/vertra...laengerung/vertragsverlaengerung-durchfuehren

Die Traifwechselgebühr hatte ich dabei noch nicht einmal erwähnt. Die gibt es ja ggf. auch noch. 

Deine Infos sind mal locker 3-4 Jahre alt. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*

Also, man kann definitiv nicht erst nach Ablauf oder ganz kurz vor Ablauf inkl. neuem Handy verlängern, denn ich hab mehrfach meinen Vertrag immer im Februar mit neuem Handy verlängert bei Auslauf des Vertrages erst im Mai. Aber 6-7 Monate vorher schon mit neuem Handy verlängern, das ist ja schon sehr extrem, da könnte ich gut verstehen, wenn man dafür was extra zahlen müsste, denn man zahlt ja an sich immer noch das alte Handy mit ab UND bekommt schon ein neues...   Die wichtige Frage war an sich nur: ich hab 3 Monate Kündigungsfrist, und was wäre, wenn ich die Frist verstreichen lasse? Kann ich dann trotzdem noch zB erst im April verlängern MIT neuem Handy? Oder MÜSSTE man das vor Ablauf der Frist machen? Da ich aber wohl eh kein neues Handy nehme, ist das an sich egal.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*

Du kannst generell nach der Vertragslaufzeit jederzeit in den Shop gehen und ein neues Handy bekommen. Ganz gleich ob an Tag 1 oder Tag X.
Wichtig ist eben das sich dann dein Vertrag um weitere 2 Jahre verlängert!(Bei vorzeitiger Vertragsverlängerung werden die Monate natürlich mit angehangen)

Die 3 Monat Kündigungsfrist ist für dich hier nur relevant, im Falle falls du komplett kündigen möchtest. Mit einem Tarifwechsel inkl. Handy hat das an sich nichts zu tun.
Anders ist es wieder beim Festnetz. 

Beispiel, du hast Entertain, aber willst auf normal Internet + Festnetz wechseln, dann muss das spätestens 1 Monat vor Vertragsende geschehen. Ansonsten würde sich dein Tarif wieder um 1 weiteres Jahr verlängern.
Hoch geht immer, runter eben sind die Vertragslaufzeiten und Fristen zu beachten.


----------



## Laudian (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*

Ruf doch einfach bei der Telekom an ^^ 2202 vom Handy, kostet dich nichts. Bevor wir uns jetzt hier über die genauen Konditionen streiten, können die dir was sicheres sagen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Vertragsverlängerung bei T-Mobile und LTE-Tarifen D1*

Jop, wird das Beste sein.


----------

